# Arranging Book marks alphabetically



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

For whatever reason Safari never included this seemingly obvious step. I have read various suggestions. Drag and drop was one suggestion but it does not work on my Mac. Various software suggested appears to be out of date or somewhat risky to use. Creating New Folders was another but i could not quite grasp the steps involved. There surely must exist a painless way of doing this. Any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, this seems the one with least reliance on 3rd party software.

How to Sort Bookmarks in Safari Alphabetically

The Bookmarks tool in your Safari browser gives you a variety of options - you can add, remove, organize in groups, etc your bookmarks. Unfortunately, it lacks one very useful option - you cannot sort your bookmarks alphabetically.

There is, however, a workaround for this issue that still allows you to sort bookmarks in Safari alphabetically. First, drag the bookmarks folder to your Desktop. Switch to the Finder and open the folder. Choose the List view (View -> List) and then close the window. Once you have done that, you should drag the folder back to the Bookmarks window of Safari. If you browse to the newly added folder, you will note that it is sorted alphabetically now. The old, unsorted folder, however, will be still present in your Bookmarks window. Therefore, you can select it and press the delete key. You should delete the folder from the Finder too.

You should bear in mind that you can use this trick to sort your bookmarks only alphabetically. If you select any other sorting criteria in the Finder, your bookmarks will not be displayed in that order in Safari.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

What Mac OS-X do you have? drag and drop has worked on Safari for as long as I can remember.....


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

Surprised me as well. I have OS X Yosemite. 10.10. It didn't work before this huge update either. When i click on a Book mark it does not drag so that i can drop it elsewhere. Never did, right from the start when i bought my Mac with Mountain Lion. Do you have to hold some other key at the same time?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been doing it since Snow Leopard I know for sure... used other browsers before that..... I just did it in Yosemite right now and had no issues. I just click and drag. No modifier keys...etc....


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

Well just for the heck of it i tried again..left click hold..right click hold..drag it..nothing happens. Anyway, even if it did work, dragging and dropping a hundred Book marks would seem rather tedious at the least.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just left click "hold" and drag. No right click.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

No, i meant, Left click hold..nothing. So i tried Right click hold.. nothing. Anyway thanks for your time. I shall leave it at that and simply go ahead with the other suggestion.


----------



## CheBella (Dec 4, 2014)

I rely on Safari Sort
SafariSort | Safari Bookmark Sorting App
works like a charm.

Dona


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

It certainly does. Thanks for the tip and i hope it solves a long running problem for Mac users.


----------

